# Bed rails that are safe for co-sleeping infants?



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

Anyone know of a bedrail that I could put on my queen size bed that would be safe for my 2 month old dd? She's starting to move more, and we would all sleep better something on the side of the bed, but I can't tell how tightly these things fit against the bed (many of them seem to be mesh). There aren't many stores near us, so I would have to by one online, site unseen.

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## KJoy (Nov 13, 2007)

Bed Bug Bumpers get good reviews. I just ordered a set to use at the top of our bed between the mattress and wall. I'd be too nervous about the possibility of entrapment with a standard bed rail (even with mesh sides) and an infant.

If they're in your budget, the Humanity Co-sleeper and TresTria get good reviews too.


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

The bed bug bumpers look good (and affordable!). But I was hoping there was something out there that wouldn't take up valuable bed space.


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

bump...bump...


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

We've used a cheapo rail, with blankets rolled and placed between mattress and rail, with each baby and never had a problem. That said, if we're ever expecting a #4, I'd like to spring for one like the pps have linked to.


----------



## terrainthailand (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeanyMama* 
We've used a cheapo rail, with blankets rolled and placed between mattress and rail, with each baby and never had a problem. That said, if we're ever expecting a #4, I'd like to spring for one like the pps have linked to.

This. Not the best solution by any means, but we only had one option in the stores here and I was surprised to find that. The rail we have DOES NOT fit close enough to the mattress to be safe alone.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KJoy* 
Bed Bug Bumpers get good reviews. I just ordered a set to use at the top of our bed between the mattress and wall. I'd be too nervous about the possibility of entrapment with a standard bed rail (even with mesh sides) and an infant.

If they're in your budget, the Humanity Co-sleeper and TresTria get good reviews too.

Interesting, but so not affordable if you have to have sheets custom made fr your bed in order for them to be big/deep enough to fit over the bumper and the matress. We allready use deep pocket sheets and they are a snug fit.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

So what's the solution if you can't afford those expensive ones??

I'm giving in to cosleeping with my 2-month-old. I'll be honest: it's not my first choice, but it's hers, so we're doing it!

I am worried about getting out of bed and leaving her there, though, because even at 2 months old she can maneuver herself around the bed alarmingly well by stretching and wriggling. I want to be safe, but I also need the flexibility to get out of bed to tend to my other kids on nights when my husband isn't home.

What to do??


----------



## terrainthailand (Mar 31, 2008)

greeny - if you could move your mattress to the floor, that would probably be the best option (not something I was into though). you could also move your bed against a wall. as I mentioned below, we did a pillow barricade against the rail so DD couldn't get stuck between the rail and the mattress. I don't think this is the best option as I am sure with the pillows next to her there is/was a greater suffocation risk, but it was the best we could do and I felt like I was aware enough to be comfortable with it. GL!

I was also a reluctant co-sleeper, but DD seemed to insist upon it from day1.


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

It seems odd, with so much money to be made, that there isn't a good infant-safe bedrail. DH is not into putting the mattress on the floor, and actually, I have no idea where we'd put the bed frame and box spring, to say nothing of the stuff we are currently storing under the bed!


----------



## Kikelet (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snt88* 
It seems odd, with so much money to be made, that there isn't a good infant-safe bedrail.

I wonder how many people have tried to market that and the anti-cosleeping mafia step in before the mainstream can really see it..? I'm still on the fence about our co-sleeping plans when our baby gets here. The bed rails don't seem safe enough and I'm contemplating just putting her between DP and I..


----------



## Lilygoose (Oct 27, 2009)

I know many are not fond of it, and it is a little pricey, but an arms reach type co-sleeper saved my family's sanity when DD was that age. We were reluctant co-sleepers because i worried about DD's safety-so small so fragile, so easy to get stuck between bedrail or wall and mattress (I am a worrier). But DD WOULD NOT SLEEP WITHOUT MOMMY! The first night we used this was the best sleep I had in a couple months (2 three hour blocks). She loved it and we used to sleep holding hands, which was beautiful. Now that she's a sturdy 13 months we just sleep in the bed together, but for me at that stage this is what worked.


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

I often put dd inbetween me and dh. But sometimes I really want to lie on the other side (and I don't like sleeping with my back to her). Plus, after I nurse her, I don't want to move to switch her to the middle of the bed.

I actually have a cosleeper, but it didn't work for us. Having to move her from the bed to the cosleeper after she nursed always wakes her up. So I've moved it to the living room where I lay her down in it sometimes....


----------



## jennmiller (Jun 28, 2005)

We used the Dex Universal Safe Sleeper bed rail. It has a nylon tether that goes underneath the mattress and attaches to the other side of the bed so it can be pulled really tight. I installed it myself on our Cal King bed (turned sideways for extra sleeping room







and I got it to fit with no gaps at all. It's pretty cheap too. Here's a link to it on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Products-Safe-...8480016&sr=1-1


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennmiller* 
We used the Dex Universal Safe Sleeper bed rail. It has a nylon tether that goes underneath the mattress and attaches to the other side of the bed so it can be pulled really tight. I installed it myself on our Cal King bed (turned sideways for extra sleeping room







and I got it to fit with no gaps at all. It's pretty cheap too. Here's a link to it on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Products-Safe-...8480016&sr=1-1

Thanks SO much for posting! I think I'm going to get one.


----------



## sondacop (May 15, 2009)

Before DD was born I bought her a doggie bed, detachable bottom pillow, 3 high soft sides and one lower. I never intended to be a co-sleeper, I bought it to make it easer to BF after the c-section. I anticipated how painful getting up would be. After she grew out of the doggie bed, her bed in her bedroom just seemed so far away, so, happily, co-sleeping just happened. A sofa pillow is between her and the wall, so she is safe. My only concern is leaving her asleep, now that she has started to crawl and climb (11 mo), the plastic toddler rail is unsuitable. I am afraid she might crawl over to it and climb over it and fall to the floor.


----------



## larzanna (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lilygoose* 
I know many are not fond of it, and it is a little pricey, but an arms reach type co-sleeper saved my family's sanity when DD was that age. We were reluctant co-sleepers because i worried about DD's safety-so small so fragile, so easy to get stuck between bedrail or wall and mattress (I am a worrier). But DD WOULD NOT SLEEP WITHOUT MOMMY! The first night we used this was the best sleep I had in a couple months (2 three hour blocks). She loved it and we used to sleep holding hands, which was beautiful. Now that she's a sturdy 13 months we just sleep in the bed together, but for me at that stage this is what worked.


This. I even got a 4inch piece of foam to make the lip on the thing less (put it under the mattress). Now that he is 6 months, he just sleeps next to me (although i think i might prefer it if he was still in the co-sleeper)
Its still up next to the bed, but i am looking at rails too.....
I am NOT a fan of mattress on the floor, i'm sure they are safe, but i like to feel like my home is a home, so mattress on the floor for me would stress me out that it "looked bad"


----------

